# WORST flashcard(s) of 2010 so far



## CannonFoddr (Feb 27, 2010)

OK I know there's a 'Best Flashcard of 2010' poll so I thought 

*'Why not a 'Worse flashcard' poll'*

I guess there have been people who've brought a card - tried it & thought '_This is a load of C***_' then went & brought another one to replace it

General rule(s)
- If you vote: post your reasons why it's a bad card.
in other words - ONLY VOTE FOR A CARD IF YOU'VE ACTUALLY OWNED/USED ONE
- When posting specify the EXACT name of card (e.g. Acekard 2i)
- In the case of R4 'clones': State the actual name of the R4 clone you've voting against (there's so many - it's hard to know what's what)
- In the case of 'Others': Post the card name, as well as the reasons why
In other words try & keep the post like


```
Card: DSTT (not 'i')
Reasons: Type whatever reasons to WHY it's not any good
```


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Card:R4i(Clones)-R4i Ultra
Reasons:Clone of Acekard, Bricked My Friends DSi, Need hell lotta patching with official firmware


----------



## arecus2000 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hate R4 DS it doesnt have any games to p[lay


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> Hate R4 DS it doesnt have any games to p[lay


lolwut?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 27, 2010)

XD I have yet to order a 'bad' Flashcard.


----------



## SgtThom (Feb 27, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Card:R4i(Clones)-R4i Ultra
> Reasons:Clone of Acekard, Bricked My Friends DSi, Need hell lotta patching with official firmware





Ds-Extreme 


Reasons: Never company can't Betray   you except the owners of Ds-Extreme.


All those broken promises


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 27, 2010)

Card: R4(i)
Reasons: Outdated firmware, can't load allot of games without being patched before, lots of clones...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2010)

Anything that is an R4 clone


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 27, 2010)

Anything R4 or DS-X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who voted CycloDS?


----------



## EyeZ (Feb 27, 2010)

The R4-III Upgrade because it was quickly becoming unable to play the newer game releases  and support for the card was no longer available.


----------



## House Spider (Feb 27, 2010)

Card: iTouch2
Reason: It has a shit GUI. 3 icons and  they all do the same thing, load games.

Card: R4i & Clones
Reason: R4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Card: DSTT
Reason: DSTT


----------



## dib (Feb 27, 2010)

DS-Extreme still holds the record for outright hyping their product, lying about it, insulting their own customers and then flat out abandoning them.  Anybody that is claiming otherwise and votes for something else--even the R4--is just ignorant and wrong.

The only question is whether the DS-X is applicable as "worst flash cart of 2010" since it hasn't been a viable product for years.  Hell, it wasn't even viable for the last couple years of its own lifespan.


----------



## coolness (Feb 27, 2010)

I hate the R4i and Clones


----------



## House Spider (Feb 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Only question is whether the DS-X is applicable as "worst flash cart of 2010".



I don't think it is which is why I didn't say it.


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 27, 2010)

The only ones that you should be able to vote for are the dstt's,r4 and DS-X, I mean why would anyone vote for cyclo ds being the worst cart?xD


----------



## Satangel (Feb 27, 2010)

DS-X FTW.
R4 DS isn't that bad actually, used it for a year or so and it served me really well.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 27, 2010)

n5 anyone?

EDIT:theres alot of R4 hate going on here. My first card was an R4 and i really liked it. It was a legit one too, so haters back off. If you hate the clones, thats fine.


----------



## Kinqdra (Feb 27, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> n5 anyone?


Isn't that an r4 clone too?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 27, 2010)

oh is that how thats categorized? I knew it was really close, but had a different name.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 27, 2010)

dorian7890 said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought as well - in fact I have one of these myself (brought it thinking it was a R4 'update')

If it's NOT a R4 clone I best add it to the poll (or not - it can be classed as 'other')


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2010)

dorian7890 said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it is, it's so much of the clone the box looks almost the same as the R4 box


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2010)

dib said:
			
		

> Anybody that is claiming otherwise and votes for something else--even the R4--is just ignorant and wrong.Or maybe they actually read the first post?
> First Postin other words - ONLY VOTE FOR A CARD IF YOU'VE ACTUALLY OWNED/USED ONE


----------



## Defiance (Feb 27, 2010)

The DS-Xtreme is by far the worst possible DS flashcard.  Yes, I used to use a 2GB model of one, (before I got a CycloDS) and I still have it.  Terrible support, hard to lock in DS slot, hardly any games worked, long loading times, no features (cheats, etc.) and a redictulas (google spell check sucks) price.

Remember kids, spend $120+ for only homebrew!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 27, 2010)

R4i and clones.


I can't possibly need a reason for this...


----------



## bennyroger (Feb 27, 2010)

R4i DSiLL not just because its a clone, but because the cart itself have a very ugly blue colour.
No need to say I have never used it for anything useful, just because of the way it looks.


----------



## Tokiopop (Feb 27, 2010)

Shouldn't N5 be on there?

I know someone's going to say "but it's for 2010 flaskards!" and my responce would be why is the CycloDS up there?

Edit: Oh, err nevermind. I should read a thread before posting.

I'll change it to R4i and clones, even though my original R4 still gets used and with YSmenu I can still enjoy it.


----------



## haflore (Feb 27, 2010)

And like the winner is! R4i/clones! By a landslide majority!!
But really, who _didn't_ see that coming? [/announcer voice]

I voted R4i obviously.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 27, 2010)

You made a typo, its Worst, not Worse


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Feb 27, 2010)

from what I've read the R4 used to be a good cart with regular updates and was extremely popular due to it being cheap and simple. It was however a victim of it's own success as Nintendo filed a law suit and won for obvious reasons but because it was so popular many "clones" were made with R4 in their names to try and attract the people who had heard of the original. Also the poll option says R4*i* so it is means the clones and not the original.


----------



## Langin (Feb 27, 2010)

R4, what else?


----------



## Advi (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd say N5. It supposedly fried some people's DS's.


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 27, 2010)

m3i zero, couldnt get it to work with the flimsy usb cable thing.


----------



## anaxs (Feb 27, 2010)

any kind of R4, and DSTTi


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 27, 2010)

Cards:r4's and r4i's
reason: they're rubbish, can't play games that well and are just a hell to work with. (r4i's that is)


----------



## dragon574444 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think you mean "Worst" flash cart...


----------



## Juanmatron (Feb 27, 2010)

R4, EGDE (luckily I didn´t buy that worst) and DSTT.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 27, 2010)

R4i (clones) & the DS-X.
Both of them are self-explanatory.


----------



## Dangy (Feb 27, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Card: iTouch2
> Reason: It has a shit GUI. 3 icons and  they all do the same thing, load games.
> 
> Card: R4i & Clones
> ...



Again, no reasons?

The DSTT, has fairly good updates, and it gets the job done.


----------



## bennyroger (Feb 27, 2010)

Agree, the original DSTT(i) is a good card, extremely simple, kids love it, updates and game compatibility is no worse than the official Acekard or supercard support. It may be on the loosing side compared to other cards like Acekards or M3DS/zero, but until now there is only 1 game that does not work for me on it, and the release schedule from Nintendo only contains a few titles for the next months. I also think the fix for Sonic will come within a  couple of weeks.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 27, 2010)

Why no DS-X? 
Otherwise, it has to be the R4i.  it feels like very cheap plastic that can break at any second, the GUI is slow and buggy, a few games don't work, and it can only read one of my microSDs for some reason.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 28, 2010)

DS-X by far


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 28, 2010)

R4i, for obvious reasons.

N5, for frying my friend's DS.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 28, 2010)

R4 it's the LJN of Flashcarts.


----------



## Acenima (Feb 28, 2010)

R4 and R4i, their older then the rest and no support


----------



## SgtThom (Mar 3, 2010)

dib said:
			
		

> DS-Extreme still holds the record for outright hyping their product, lying about it, insulting their own customers and then flat out abandoning them.  Anybody that is claiming otherwise and votes for something else--even the R4--is just ignorant and wrong.
> 
> The only question is whether the DS-X is applicable as "worst flash cart of 2010" since it hasn't been a viable product for years.  Hell, it wasn't even viable for the last couple years of its own lifespan.




I agree.


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 3, 2010)

R4/clones:
Reason: R4DS

DSTT, reason: DSTT


----------



## A4NoOb (Mar 3, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> The DSTT, has fairly good updates, and it gets the job done.


This is true, and if there are complaints, it should be considering how cheap the cart actually is. Although in my experience, there have been a lot of errors regarding homebrew with the DSTT. Patched (translated) games need to be _re_patched inorder for the DSTT to read it, and it can't play Contra4 if I'm not mistaken? It's a good cart all in all, but naturally due to it's price, it's quality will be behind. Also the lag from scrolling through a lot of games can get pretty annoying :/


----------



## SgtThom (Mar 3, 2010)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> The DS-Xtreme is by far the worst possible DS flashcard.  Yes, I used to use a 2GB model of one, (before I got a CycloDS) and I still have it.  Terrible support, hard to lock in DS slot, hardly any games worked, long loading times, no features (cheats, etc.) and a redictulas (google spell check sucks) price.
> 
> Remember kids, spend $120+ for only homebrew!




The Ds-X is already outmatch in       homebrew.


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 3, 2010)

Who the shit voted Acekard, M3, or CycloDS?

R4i(Clones) - M3 DS Simply.
Reason: Firmware & hardware was VERY similar to the R4, which sucked. Replaced by an AK2.1


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 3, 2010)

My votes go to the M3i Zero, and the R4 clones.
It's pretty damn obvious that the R4 brand is saturated by fakes, some might work, but there are many that don't. As for those that do, they don't do anything that a good, current flashcart can.

I've had bad experiences with the M3i Zero, the first that I ordered was shipped with a faulty USB cable. That meant I had to order a second one, just to flash the damn flashcards.
Once that was done, the Sakura Firmware proved to be not totally reliable. Moonshell 2 is fantastic, but something about Sakura felt haphazard.
But I could overlook that if the gameplay were better. Games performance was actually quite poor, something like a video in Megaman Battle Network 5 would play awfully slowly. Unacceptable.

Now, that was quite a while ago though, so maybe if I were to update my twin M3is and try them again, they wouldn't be so bad.
But honestly, right now I'm more inclined to just sell them.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Who the shit voted Acekard, M3, or CycloDS?


do you even need to ask?
r4 fanboys


----------



## Porobu (Mar 4, 2010)

Shitty R4 Klones


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it flashcar*t* or flashcar*d*?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 4, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> Is it flashcar*t* or flashcar*d*?


I use either (official DS games are called car*d*s), but most people call them flashcarts.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 4, 2010)

I say "cart" to avoid people mistaking them with flash storage cards, SDHC and TTF and WTF and YIFF and all that jazz.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Mar 5, 2010)

N5


----------



## xbry23 (Mar 5, 2010)

R4 Clones of course


----------



## Splych (Mar 5, 2010)

Card: R4
Reasons: Outdated firmware, Game Compatibility Sucks


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 5, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psh they're just all jealous of our awesome modern flashcarts


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 5, 2010)

most of the r4 and DSTT

why? they are not official supported...
they should just die for good
so gbatemp can be a little cleaner from those


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> this game is not working for r4.... or DSTT
> i want patch



next reason... r4 is overused/spammed by those greedy idiots to cheat the consumer's money!!!!
chinese government should gun them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




another reason... r4 just killed many other good things!
so r4 should die for good
including those r4 forums they are just behaving like a bunch of r4 clones
love stealing... copying .. selfpraise and can't self sustain....
this is the reason many of them had dropped their support for ds scene!
including me...

r4 is just a BAD VIBE!!! bad for the future generations!!!


----------



## ShadowSol (Mar 5, 2010)

r4 real and clones.. END


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 5, 2010)

Any card that a noob uses is a ad card.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 16, 2010)

the worst cards are dstt, r4, n5 and others which i dont know...
well many people voted for r4 to be the worst... thats indicate one thing, which is that there are many people have r4 and they all were disapointed since no update came recently.... it is the same case for dstt users ..
the thing that i dont understand is why there is votes for acecard.. i mean come on guys, many gamers think that it is the best . why the hell did you people voted for it to be the worst. i can conclude that :
1. you are jelous because youv got dstt and r4 while they have acekard
2.you are jelous because youv got a good flashcart like m3 but there is another better card which is acekard.
therefore i think that all the guys who voted for acekard to be the worst is because they are jelous. "again this is what i think"
the flashcart that i have is dstt and m3(it will arrive today hopefuly).
but then i am not jelous.
this is the thing i have voted for :
1.dstt
2.r4
3.other


----------



## Kaiyos (Mar 16, 2010)

Trick question? Lol obviously R4i....support for it is pretty bad XD


----------



## Lelouch (Mar 16, 2010)

I hate my DSTT, the menu is so slow and doesn't get updates.  I just use it for old games now.


----------



## flamingo24 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll have to go with the R4i clones as being the worst. 






 crap


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 4, 2010)

flamingo24 said:
			
		

> I'll have to go with the R4i clones as being the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 +1 have to agree on this!!!!


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 6, 2010)

R4i and clones, plus dstt....


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 6, 2010)

This topic is still here? lol.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 11, 2010)

R4i - needs lods of patching to make the thing work. Can't use wood on it.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 21, 2010)

DS-Xtreme.
And not just because it included flashing LED lights on the actual cart itself.
Because it was $120 Plus Tax and shipping for a 2GB model.
Because it shipped thousands of "bugged" units that kept people from playing any rom...
Because it tried to fix people's problems individually and made you wait 2 months to actually use your unit.
Because it bricked half the DS-X units.
Because it abandoned its promises and it abandoned its product.
Because it would reduce your battery life by 50%
Because the Mods treated you like shit and would delete every bad review they could. 
because I sent mine in for repairs and never got anything back.

But because they only updated their firmware once every 8 months and took a year to finally fix the save size problem from games as early as Phantom Hourglass. Even though the notorious R4 had the problem solved in 2 days. DS-Xtreme only saw 2 or 3 updates in it's entire lifespan before it was dropped. The DS-Xtreme is just a horrible, horrible product and the single greatest regret of my life. Never have I ever spent money only to literally get nothing in return.

And who the hell voted for Acekard2i and CycloDS?
They're the best on DSi and DSLite. No debate.


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 23, 2010)

All fake cards.


----------



## Porobu (Apr 24, 2010)

flamingo24 said:
			
		

> I'll have to go with the R4i clones as being the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*THE WORST*_


----------



## clegion (Apr 24, 2010)

above post image......

worst piece of sh1t ever


----------



## Miser (Apr 24, 2010)

I voted Acekard for really bad build quality. My friend has one and his spring broke in one week. My R4 spring still works after 3 years.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 24, 2010)

Weird, I've had my Acekard for almost a year and it works perfectly, no contact issues, the spring is fine. I bet it'll break on me now.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 24, 2010)

R4 sucked, then wood came along. But as flashcart in itself R4 still sux.


----------



## anaxs (Apr 24, 2010)

the answer is pretty obvious


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 24, 2010)

Wors*t*, you plum.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 24, 2010)

Who ever picked Acekard is really just a hater, everyone knows Acekard does not suck. I hate R4 because the clones and I don't even think R4 sucks. Big difference between sucks and hate.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 24, 2010)

The original R4 was great, but mine started screwing up really early on.


----------



## Porobu (Apr 24, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> Any card that a noob uses is a ad *R4 SHITTY CLONE* card.


----------



## gary2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

i would say all the clone cards out there are bad like the clone acekard and iedge and then all the clone r4s aswell


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 25, 2010)

Miser said:
			
		

> I voted Acekard for really bad build quality. My friend has one and his spring broke in one week. My R4 spring still works after 3 years.


The _original _R4 didn't have a spring...


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 25, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> Miser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of them certainly did.  They removed the spring in later batches because it kept breaking, I seem to remember.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 25, 2010)

Miser said:
			
		

> I voted Acekard for really bad build quality. My friend has one and his spring broke in one week. My R4 spring still works after 3 years.


So that makes it worse than R4 and DSTT?


----------



## MAD_BOY (Apr 25, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> Miser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original R4 _did_ have a spring. They ditched it in the redesign though.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 25, 2010)

I voted everything except Acekard, because even though the official team sucks, Normmatt and Smiths are pretty cool.

ts;dr AKAIO is a shittonne better than any other flashcart firmware. and yes that includes Moonshell2 M3 Sakura.


----------



## Miser (Apr 25, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Miser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wood R4 and AKAIO have similar game compatibility. The build quality of the R4 is way better than the Acekard so R4 wins in my opinion.


----------



## cr235 (Apr 25, 2010)

i went through 3 ez flash vi's before getting fed up and got an acekard 2i

nearly 2 years and not one problem


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 25, 2010)

Miser said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfftt, new acekards dont even have springs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does your r4 have DSi and SDHC support?
i know the r4 is good now with wood but acekard is still in a different league


----------



## Miser (Apr 25, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Pfftt, new acekards dont even have springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


V2 R4s don't have springs either.
I don't need DSi support because I have a DS phat and my 2GB SD still has lots of space left on it.
I was talking about build quality here anyway.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 25, 2010)

Miser said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well if its build then i guess r4 is better but in software ak is better, i accept your view points though


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 25, 2010)

*R4i Gold*: only 2 updates in a year.


----------



## Porobu (Apr 25, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> *R4i GoldShit*: 0 updates in a year.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 25, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> *R4i Gold*: only 2 updates in a year.


last year?


*Miser:* you are obviously a sad miser who is butthurt because he bricked his only decent flashkit. (the Acekard). Stop attacking a cart over an incident that sounds like it was your "friend"s fault.


----------



## Miser (Apr 25, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> *Miser:* you are obviously a sad miser who is butthurt because he bricked his only decent flashkit. (the Acekard). Stop attacking a cart over an incident that sounds like it was your "friend"s fault.


Lol wut?
I have never owned an Acekard. I still use the original v1 R4 I bought over 3 years ago. Works perfectly, 100% game compatibility.


----------



## Porobu (Apr 28, 2010)

The list of the BEST R4 Flashcarts by YayMii:

R4i SDHC, another R4i SDHC, yet another R4i SDHC, Another R4i SDHC, Currently the only R4i SDHC that isn't a clone, Another R4i SDHC, Another clone, WTF R4i SDHC, a retarded R4i SDHC.


----------

